# Wild Baby Natts



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

I heard people tell me that wild reds are very hard to breed, i want to know if anyone has ever done this before. I bought them at dime size, i plan on breeding them when they grow up so let me know


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

no1?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Where did you get dime sized wild reds?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

Now that is the question!!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Its been done, even captives were wild once.few venders have wild rbp right now.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

big als lol, im really looking forward to breeding them, i guess even if they are more difficult than normal reds, a few big water changes and the breeding tricks should trigger them right? or is it as hard as breeding caribes?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I doubt they be as hard as cariba


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Wild reds are just a bit more stubborn to breed. Usually once one wants to they rest will get stimulated to also.

I can almost bet dime sized reds from big als are not wild though..


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Wild reds are just a bit more stubborn to breed. Usually once one wants to they rest will get stimulated to also.
> 
> I can almost bet dime sized reds from big als are not wild though..


i hope their not lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Wild reds are just a bit more stubborn to breed. Usually once one wants to they rest will get stimulated to also.
> 
> I can almost bet dime sized reds from big als are not wild though..


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Wild reds are just a bit more stubborn to breed. Usually once one wants to they rest will get stimulated to also.
> 
> I can almost bet dime sized reds from big als are not wild though..


That's what I was thinking.
[/quote]

You just always like taking my thoughts


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

All captive bred reds at once point had wild caught parents so it obviously can be done. The only differnce is wild fish are often less tollerant to below optimal conditions (though p's are farily ahrdy) as they have evoleved in those certain conditions.

Whether they breed or not you will just have to see. Theres no guarantee that they will breed though it's deffinity possible all you have to do is get their conditions right.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> All captive bred reds at once point had wild caught parents so it obviously can be done. The only differnce is wild fish are often less tollerant to below optimal conditions (though p's are farily ahrdy) as they have evoleved in those certain conditions.
> 
> Whether they breed or not you will just have to see. Theres no guarantee that they will breed though it's deffinity possible all you have to do is get their conditions right.


not to steal P-mans words but

this is what i was thinking


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

k ill give it a shot, but id hate to grow them out for a year and then notice that they wont breed because theyre wild, and then id have to sell them after many failed attempts of trying to breed them. then id have to buy captive babies and grow them out again, and wait another year


----------

